# FS Women's K2 Burnin Luvs



## HD333 (Sep 26, 2013)

2010/2011 model year. 

156cm, 117/70/101. Integrated Marker Binders.  Minor top sheet blemishes. 

$150


----------



## Puck it (Sep 26, 2013)

Would these be good for Scotty's cousin?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Would these be good for Scotty's cousin?



+ 1 :lol:  I bet that Scotty would give you a nice set of sheets in exchange.

Seriously though my wife had these and LOVED them.  She is a Sugarloafer and a good skier.  Great ski.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anybody need nice bedding just email.? Good luck selling these my cousin probably going to lease, sorry for hijacks thread.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone?

These will probably go to the wife's friend next weekend if we still have them, and that will not help fund the winter Après budget.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 18, 2013)

HD333 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> These will probably go to the wife's friend next weekend if we still have them, and that will not help fund the winter Après budget.
> 
> ...



will you ship?


----------



## HD333 (Oct 18, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> will you ship?



I can certainly look into it. What zip code would it be going to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 18, 2013)

HD333 said:


> I can certainly look into it. What zip code would it be going to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



PM sent


----------



## HD333 (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like $40 for UPS 2 day to you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2013)

HD333 said:


> Looks like $40 for UPS 2 day to you.



Isn't ground shipping cheaper.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 25, 2013)

These are gone. 

Spring Mountain High, they will be going in the mail on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

